# Proposed Ohio law would let power companies bill customers for utility-owned charging stations



## Joe90 (7 mo ago)

> COLUMBUS, Ohio -- State lawmakers are debating legislation that would subsidize big utility companies’ plans to build a network of company-owned electric-vehicle charging stations while passing the costs of building them along to customers, whether they use them or not.


LOL, socializing the costs, privatizing the profits. This bill was definitely written the utilities lobbyists. These companies have a lot of chutzpah but it would definitely help building the infrastructure.


----------

